# Cheshire Rail Trail !



## Zipp2001 (2 Sep 2019)

Well it was a bit cooler than I like and I had the arm warmers out for the first time in 2019. Visited the Cheshire Rail Trail for only the second time ever, and for ED's first visit. It's a nice trail with plenty of nice views rolling thru several very small New England towns. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmENhxKvzAA


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

Looks nice! And it reminds me that I really must get my mountain bike back into action.

I was thinking "_Ooh, there's a rail trail in Cheshire that I don't know about_" and then I saw that it is Cheshire in NEW England, not the OLD England Cheshire that I ran a ride forum ride round last Saturday! 

I suppose it isn't surprising that there are so many places in the USA with English names... Birmingham, (New) York, Boston, Cambridge etc.

Blimey, I hadn't realised quite how many there are - see THIS LIST on Wikipedia!


----------



## Zipp2001 (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Looks nice! And it reminds me that I really must get my mountain bike back into action.
> 
> I was thinking "_Ooh, there's a rail trail in Cheshire that I don't know about_" and then I saw that it is Cheshire in NEW England, not the OLD England Cheshire that I ran a ride forum ride round last Saturday!
> 
> ...




lol ! The town I live in and the surrounding towns are all named after UK towns.


----------



## clid61 (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks nice! And it reminds me that I really must get my mountain bike back into action.
> 
> I was thinking "_Ooh, there's a rail trail in Cheshire that I don't know about_" and then I saw that it is Cheshire in NEW England, not the OLD England Cheshire that I ran a ride forum ride round last Saturday!
> 
> ...


No Wigan though :}


----------



## iluvmybike (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks nice! And it reminds me that I really must get my mountain bike back into action.
> 
> I was thinking "_Ooh, there's a rail trail in Cheshire that I don't know about_" and then I saw that it is Cheshire in NEW England, not the OLD England Cheshire that I ran a ride forum ride round last Saturday!
> 
> ...


I thought exactly the same thing Colin!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking "_Ooh, there's a rail trail in Cheshire that I don't know about_" and then I saw that it is Cheshire in NEW England, not the OLD England Cheshire



Snap!


----------



## DRM (20 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> No Wigan though :}


Nor a Goole


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2020)

Snot the real 'Cheshire'

Looks ace though.


----------



## clid61 (21 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> Nor a Goole


We're proper English us 😊


----------

